# Garmin Oregon 450 and Custom Maps RULE



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

I see a lot of MTBers using the Garmin Edge series devices...and I gotta say, I think anyone using one of those instead of the *Oregon* series is NUTS. I think the* Oregon x50 series* (e.g. like my 450, which is improved over the original 300 model) is a FAR better MTB GPS than any of the Edge models.

The Garmin Oregon GPS...










I recently picked up an *Oregon 450* GPS and am loving it-particularly a feature that lets you *load custom maps onto the device* (you cannot do this with any of the Edge or Forerunner devices).

It's a bit of a process at first, but gets easier the more you do it. Basically, you get yourself a digital JPEG image of any map (scanned paper maps are fine), do a quick georeferencing of the JPEG map in Google Earth, then use another small app (MAPC2MAPC) to generate the files the Garmin Oregon needs to display the maps.

---
Why is this cool? Well, as one example, before I went to Raystown Lake (PA) for the first time, I found a good map of the MTB trails there and loaded them onto my GPS. It was great having the MTB trails right on my GPS while riding.

Another example: before pre-riding the course at the last Cranky Monkey XC race at Schaeffer Fram (MD), I loaded a Schaeffer MTB trail map onto the GPS and used it to ride the course-it was really handy having the race course on the GPS at all the intersections.

It's also nice because if you don't want to fork out $100 or more for the official Garmin topo maps...you can just grab free USGS topos online and load those onto your GPS.

---
The final selling point for the Garmin Oregon for me is that you CAN use a speed/cadence sensor and a heartrate monitor with it (connected via Bluetooth).

So all in all, I think the Oregon is a FAR better MTB GPS than any of the Edge models...which I consider to be "GPS Lite" in terms of functionality compared to the Oregon. (The Oregon can take a beating too-it's waterproof and rugged, and I've dropped and jarred the hell out of mine while riding rocky trails and it keeps on ticking!)

Scott

PS - If all you care about is having basic stats for your rides and don't give a sh*t about custom maps, then the Edge series is fine. But if you want a REAL mapping GPS, you need the Oregon.


----------



## emergencyexit (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey Scott,

I just got the Dakota 20 which is a bit smaller but still has the custom map features. Just curious, is there any benefit to using MAPC2MAPC over just saving the *.kmz files directly onto the gps?

I right click on the map once I've got it overlayed correctly, then save as a .kmz into the custom maps folder.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

emergencyexit said:


> Hey Scott,
> 
> I just got the Dakota 20 which is a bit smaller but still has the custom map features. Just curious, is there any benefit to using MAPC2MAPC over just saving the *.kmz files directly onto the gps?
> 
> ...


Hi Tom...I've kinda been through an "evolution" of sorts with the custom maps. In short, yep-using MAPC2MAPC is a lot easier.

The developer of MAPC2MAPC came up with a really easy & fast way to calibrate/georeference your custom maps. All you have to do is...

• open Google Earth and find the same area your custom map covers
• don't import your custom map as an overlay...but instead...
• create a new PATH in Google Earth...and click on at least 4 points (on the Google Earth map) that you'll easily be able to find again in your custom map (road intersections work well)
• save your path in Google Earth as a .kml file.
-----
• then open MAPC2MAPC
• click File > Calibrate map from a series of points (something like that, can't remember exactly)
• then MAPC2MAPC will ask you to open 2 files: your JPEG custom map file, then the .kml file you saved with the path from Google Earth
• then you click on the same points in your JPEG custom map (in the same order) that you clicked to make your Google Earth path; when you click the last point, you'll see a message that says your custom map is now calibrated
• Finally, click File > Create Garmin custom map and MAPC2MAPC will automagically slice your custom JPEG into the correct number of 1024x1024px tiles and generate the .kmz file you need to load onto your GPS (I think MAPC2MAPC requires the free 7-Zip utility to be installed to do this last step)
-----

This might seem complicated...but trust me-it's a LOT easier and faster than actually importing your custom map into Google Earth as an overlay, then having to tweak the map (by stretching/pulling it) to match the underlying Google Earth map. Doing it that way kinda drove me nuts...whereas using the path file and "click 4 points" method is a lot more accurate and easy.

Give it a shot! If you have any more questions, let me know. I've been wanting to put together a detailed tutorial on this...just need to find the time...

Scott


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

that's interesting about that additional program that allows you to georeference a map. I'm used to georeferencing for GIS (and I have the software to do it), and that's a little different. I'll use dozens of points to georeference something at minimum, which is better for draping the map over the "known" layer as more complex algorithms can be used. "rubber-sheeting" is one of them (the simplest), and it sounds like that's what google earth will use. I don't like rubber sheeting, because even in a pretty flat area, it never quite matches the known data.

but the process used by the software I know is that you georeference each location one at a time. So, you'll flip back and forth between your layers, finding the match between the unknown image and the known map layer before you move on to the next point. Then you get a report of the RMSE (root mean squared error) of each point, and you can then remove points with high RMSE to improve the accuracy of your georeferencing.

I'd like to know if I could georeference using the software of my choice and then move to some other software if necessary for format conversion and file transfer. I'd like to replace my 76 CSx with a model that will support custom mapping. Maybe a 62. I dunno. Might be possible to sell my 76 and my Edge (which has been sent to Garmin due to some problems) and replace them both with a single handheld like the Oregon.

I do appreciate that the Oregon is a good GPS for biking for the reasons you mentioned. Let me get this straight:

Can you take a track, load it into GE, then save it as a .kmz (including the imagery and all), and load that image as a custom map overlay onto your Oregon and have the trail appear as part of the basemap? If so, that's a feature I'd sure like to have.


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

NateHawk said:


> I don't like rubber sheeting, because even in a pretty flat area, it never quite matches the known data.


Yeah-this is why I didn't like the "squeeze and stretch" method for calibrating an overlay map to Google Earth...something was always off. I have no clue what's going on behind the scenes in MAPC2MAPC...but in my experience so far, using just 4 points to calibrate a custom map that covers a relatively small area (like a single trail system) is accurate enough for biking.



> I'd like to know if I could georeference using the software of my choice and then move to some other software if necessary for format conversion and file transfer.


I'm pretty sure there are lots of different ways to do the georeferencing and get the results into a Garmin GPS...the way I described is just the best _free_ way I've found (that doesn't involve buying apps like Ozi Explorer).



> I'd like to replace my 76 CSx with a model that will support custom mapping. Maybe a 62.


I could be wrong...but I think the only Garmin models that support custom mapping at the moment are the Dakota/Colorado/Oregon series units (but they might have changed that?)



> Can you take a track, load it into GE, then save it as a .kmz (including the imagery and all), and load that image as a custom map overlay onto your Oregon and have the trail appear as part of the basemap? If so, that's a feature I'd sure like to have.


I haven't actually tried doing exactly what you suggest (saving a track *with* the GE imagery)...but it seems like it could work.

A couple more miscellaneous points:

First, there are some online repositories (which are beginning to grow) where people are uploading their custom Garmin maps...such as GPS File Depot...and there's some pretty impressive stuff here. Like one guy has uploaded fully detailed USGS topo maps for the entire state of West Virginia (and other states) that he claims are more accurate and detailed than Garmin's own topo map DVDs.

I could easily see a similar online archive for custom Garmin maps of MTB trail systems.

Also...though the Garmin Oregon is a bit larger than the Edge series...it's not too large for mounting on a bike...and they make a nice low-profile mounting plate that attaches securely with a piece of rubber and cable ties so it doesn't move around.

Scott


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

Here's an example of the benefits of custom maps on the Garmin Oregon using screenshots taken on my GPS...

First, I found decent trail map online of a local trail system (Schaeffer Farm near Germantown, MD)...
https://www.gpstrailsource.com/Maps.aspx?Mapid=49

I zoomed in on that map and took some screenshots, then tiled the screenshots together in Photoshop to create one large JPEG of the whole trail system. Then I georeferenced this JPEG and loaded it into my Oregon, and here's what I got...

First, you can clearly see my custom map sitting on top of the base-level roadmap...










Now zoomed in a bit more, you can see the MTB trails and contour lines...










Finally, here's a shot zoomed in to the 200' scale, which is where I'd typically leave it while riding. The map is a bit jaggy and you can see some JPEG compression artifacts, but those can be eliminated when creating the custom map (the smaller your JPEG images, the faster the screen redraws...so it's a balance issue)










The GPS cursor followed right along the trails nicely while I was riding, and the custom map scrolled right along with me too.

Scott


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

> I could be wrong...but I think the only Garmin models that support custom mapping at the moment are the Dakota/Colorado/Oregon series units (but they might have changed that?)


The new 62 and 78 series models can do custom maps, also. Just no capability to do HRM/Cad like the Oregon you have.

Would you mind trying to see if you can load a track into Google, and save it as .kmz with the imagery to load as a custom map? I'd really be interested to see if that works, and of the few people in here who have these newer models, nobody has really jumped into custom maps the way you have, and that's the feature that interests me most.

I'm not as interested in jumping through the hoops you went through to get the trail system maps onto your GPS (by screenshotting/tiling images).


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

Sure, I'll give that a shot—it'll have to wait 'til Sunday as I'm headed down to Shenandoah Natl Park for some backpacking after work today! 

Yeah, getting the trail system maps on the GPS does involve some hoops...but like anything else, the more I do it the faster/easier it gets.

Stay tuned...
Scott


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

SWriverstone said:


> I see a lot of MTBers using the Garmin Edge series devices...and I gotta say, I think anyone using one of those instead of the *Oregon* series is NUTS.


I'm NUTS because I like to be able to program workouts, to ride against a virtual partner, because I use a cadence/speed sensor for use on the trainer, etc., etc.

The Edges are not only a GPS, they're a training tool.

:nono:

And BTW, you can do your own custom maps on the Edge!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

PissedOffCil said:


> I'm NUTS because I like to be able to program workouts, to ride against a virtual partner, because I use a cadence/speed sensor for use on the trainer, etc., etc.
> 
> The Edges are not only a GPS, they're a training tool.
> 
> ...


Not custom raster maps.

I got the Edge for training purposes, and I'm finding I'm not really using those functions as much as I thought I would.

I think I'm going to dive into the manual for the Oregon to see exactly how much fitness functionality it has since it can use the speed/cadence sensor and the HRM strap.

But true, folks aren't nuts for using something else.

Edit:

was digging around, and it appears the GPSMap 62s is also compatible with Garmin's HRM strap and the speed/cad sensor. Muddles things up a bit for the decision-making process. However, I think the Oregon might have an edge for bike use because it's a full 2 inches smaller and 2.5oz lighter. Still, the improved battery life and memory on the 62s are no small potatoes.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Sure you can :
http://home.roadrunner.com/~creek/garmin.htm

If you search enough you can even make routable maps.

Edit : Wait that's not a raster. Trying to find the link again...

Edit2: Argh can't find it but it's doable: http://www.gpsfiledepot.com/maps/view/143/


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

You should put a very large asterisk next to that statement that it's doable.

Yes, MOAGU exists, and yes it can put a raster map onto a vector-only Garmin***

***From the page you linked:



> This map will take time to load both in MapSource and your Garmin GPS units. The map is slower than normal vector maps and only visible when zoomed in to 0.5mi + on highest detail. The map is optimally viewed at 500ft zoom.


That's hardly functional. So it slows the GPS down, takes up way more space that the receivers at that point were designed to handle, and even bogs down your PC when trying to load them. MOAGU "fools" the GPS into displaying the data. It's not true display of raster data.

Look at what imagery is available in Topofusion http://www.topofusion.com/features.php


> Export any map type to .KMZ for use on Garmin 62/Oregon/Colorado/Dakota


TF can put it on your raster-supporting Garmin.

You can use your own scans
http://garmin.blogs.com/my_weblog/2009/11/garmin-makes-custom-maps-free-and-easy.html

There's subscription imagery, if you're into that
https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?pID=70144

It just doesn't compare with MOAGU, really.


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

NateHawk—I haven't had a chance yet to try saving a KMZ with Google Earth imagery...(been busy) but I haven't forgotten it...should get to it this week.

I wasn't aware of TopoFusion...looks cool (and inexpensive). I might have to check out the Pro version if it lets you save any map (already calibrated, I assume) as a KMZ for Garmin. I'm assuming it will also save tiles as 1024x1024 (which is the max tile size for the Garmin devices).

The tile size thing is one of the nice things about MAPC2MAPC—it does the correct-sized slicing for you. (When you do it the "manual" way that Garmin describes on their site, you have to be careful not to exceed 1024x1024...or you have to slice your map manually, which is a MAJOR pain in the butt...

Scott


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

I honestly never read into such details so it's good to know it's far from being a valid option. All I remembered reading is that it was doable and if I remember correctly Icarius topo maps are rasters as well (and it didn't really slow it down that much).

I stand "corrected"



NateHawk said:


> You should put a very large asterisk next to that statement that it's doable.
> 
> Yes, MOAGU exists, and yes it can put a raster map onto a vector-only Garmin***
> 
> ...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

PissedOffCil said:


> I honestly never read into such details so it's good to know it's far from being a valid option. All I remembered reading is that it was doable and if I remember correctly Icarius topo maps are rasters as well (and it didn't really slow it down that much).
> 
> I stand "corrected"


I asked the same questions quite some time ago, too. I think back when the pn-series of receivers were the first mainstream models to offer true raster basemap support. I looked into MOAGU for my 76CSx, and it just didn't offer significant benefits over the supported vector basemaps.



> I wasn't aware of TopoFusion...looks cool (and inexpensive). I might have to check out the Pro version if it lets you save any map (already calibrated, I assume) as a KMZ for Garmin. I'm assuming it will also save tiles as 1024x1024 (which is the max tile size for the Garmin devices).
> 
> The tile size thing is one of the nice things about MAPC2MAPC-it does the correct-sized slicing for you. (When you do it the "manual" way that Garmin describes on their site, you have to be careful not to exceed 1024x1024...or you have to slice your map manually, which is a MAJOR pain in the butt...


I do like topofusion a lot. I've been using it for about 6 months or so now. It doesn't do everything I'd like (for example, it doesn't do much with HR or cadence), but for map visualizing, it's great. If/when I can get my hands on a raster-supporting Garmin, I'll be using it to load basemap imagery, also.

I'm not entirely sure how it handles map tile sizes, because I haven't looked in depth at its .kmz export function. But the developer added that feature specifically for Garmin receivers with raster support (in fact, he issued an update very rapidly after Garmin announced the feature), so I would expect he wrote that consideration into the software. What's cool is that you're not limited to the layers already on TF. You can add additional WMS servers for additional basemap layers (if you're familiar with GIS, you know about WMS servers). You can do overlays with multiple basemap layers on a limited extent, too. I would bet you can send those overlays w/transparency over to the GPS, too.


----------



## Krein (Jul 3, 2004)

SWriverstone said:


> I wasn't aware of TopoFusion...looks cool (and inexpensive). I might have to check out the Pro version if it lets you save any map (already calibrated, I assume) as a KMZ for Garmin. I'm assuming it will also save tiles as 1024x1024 (which is the max tile size for the Garmin devices).
> 
> ...or you have to slice your map manually, which is a MAJOR pain in the butt...


Hey guys, Scott from TF here.

Yep, TF will automatically cut up the tiles for you. As you change the current view it will tell you how many tiles are required to cover the area with the selected map tileset. And, yes, besides all the map types available, you can also use it to upload WMS servers and user imported maps.

I love the custom maps feature (use it on my Dakota) and was very excited when Garmin first released it.

Thanks for the mention, Nate.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

The Oregon 450 can be had at REI as part of the labor day sale for $250 until September 6. I think I might be partaking of the Oregon during that time period.


----------



## gp.saliola (Jan 31, 2011)

Recently OkMap freeware software (www.okmap.org) include a feature to generate automatically compatible Garmin custom maps (kmz format).
The map calibration is sophisticated because OkMap uses different type of projection and several datums.
This new feature includes map tiling from and to different image file formats (including from ECW map files).
It's possible select KML extensions 2.2 (if GPS supports them), the JPEG quality, KML transparency, draw order, ecc..
You can select the tiles to generate in output.
This feature support also not north oriented maps.
OkMap include a Google maps server to download maps from Google, OpenStreetMap, MyTopo, DOCQ, ecc..
These two features combined together may be very useful.


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

Another bump for the Garmin Oregon as a great alternative to the Edge units...

Back when I started this thread I described using MAPC2MAPC to create custom maps. Ignore all that now and get TopoFusion-it has built-in support for custom Garmin maps and is incredibly fast and easy to create and load topo maps, satellite imagery, and your own MTB trail maps onto your Oregon.

I think you can do all this on the Edge units now too...but I think it's still easier to use custom maps on the Oregon.

Scott


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm about to get a GPS...probably an Oregon. Is it worth it to get the 450t with the topos loaded? Is there somewhere I can go and just get a topo of everywhere (or of a very large area...like a state) for cheap or free? 

Do the topos have trails on them already?

Do you think the Oregon is obsolete and soon to be replaced?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

@dam said:


> I'm about to get a GPS...probably an Oregon. Is it worth it to get the 450t with the topos loaded? Is there somewhere I can go and just get a topo of everywhere (or of a very large area...like a state) for cheap or free?
> 
> Do the topos have trails on them already?
> 
> Do you think the Oregon is obsolete and soon to be replaced?


Don't bother with the models that include the topos. Free maps at www.gpsfiledepot.com cover all 50 states, Canadian provinces, and many other countries. You're wasting money on them. The "t" models cost $100 more, but don't give you $100 in value. There are some trails on them...but coverage is spotty. You'll be more likely to find a really old trail or a trail made from an old forest road than anything specifically designed for mountain bikes. Hiking trails get more coverage, but it's all very locally variable.

I think the Oregon will be around for awhile. IF Garmin comes out with something newer anytime soon, I think it will be a different product rather than a direct replacement. I think the days of the eTrex are numbered, and it will probably be the one to get replaced sooner.


----------



## MISTER FUNKTASTIC (Aug 2, 2008)

*Garmin Oregon*

I've had a Oregon 200 for 2 years now. It's the best accessory on the bike. Especially if you do alot of out of town riding.

I use it on and off the trails. I wasn't concerned about the fitness thing, just a large screen for the map and touch screen to make it that much simplier.

If you know where to look you can get free TOPO and City Navigator maps each year for free.


----------



## cavi (Apr 1, 2010)

I lov the idea of loading custom maps, but I need some more info on how you loaded the Jpeg of the trail map and got it to overlay correctly?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

You cannot directly load a .jpg onto the GPS. You have to georeference it first and then you can load it onto the GPS as a tiled .kmz file. The process varies depending on the program you're using.

http://garminoregon.wikispaces.com/Custom+Maps


----------



## Donalwho (Jul 1, 2011)

I have to 450T for a year now. I used to think it was good until I started pulling my iphone from the pocket to get a look at some other local Swiss maps I have as apps. Now I consider the screen of the 450 to be really bad. Hard to make out detail, especially when moving in and out of shade.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Donalwho said:


> I have to 450T for a year now. I used to think it was good until I started pulling my iphone from the pocket to get a look at some other local Swiss maps I have as apps. Now I consider the screen of the 450 to be really bad. Hard to make out detail, especially when moving in and out of shade.


and how long does the battery on your iphone last?


----------



## Mai (Feb 4, 2006)

How does the new Montana stack up to the Oregon?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Mai said:


> How does the new Montana stack up to the Oregon?


It's too new for too many use reports. But, based on some comparison photos I've seen, I'd say it's too big for the bike. It's geared towards the market that would want a GPS for the car that can go into the woods (in a backpack or carried) and it seems to hit that market well. It does seem to have an improved screen, so it will be interesting to see if Garmin brings that screen brightness into any Oregons in the future (the way it introduced an upgraded screen in the x50 series Oregons).


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Wrong*



SWriverstone said:


> I recently picked up an *Oregon 450* GPS and am loving it-particularly a feature that lets you *load custom maps onto the device* (you cannot do this with any of the Edge or Forerunner devices).


Of course you can do this with the Edge 800!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Wherewolf said:


> Of course you can do this with the Edge 800!


;-) I think the OP in this thread predates the Edge 800


----------



## eauman (Aug 28, 2011)

Anyone used Googletrail http googletraildotcodeplexdotcom ? (replace dot with . as I'm not allowed to post links yet!) My first effort in creating a custom map for my Oregon 450 seemed to go easy enough & just wondered how it compares to Topofusion which I assume has to be paid for ?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

eauman said:


> Anyone used Googletrail http googletraildotcodeplexdotcom ? (replace dot with . as I'm not allowed to post links yet!) My first effort in creating a custom map for my Oregon 450 seemed to go easy enough & just wondered how it compares to Topofusion which I assume has to be paid for ?


For one, Topofusion has a free version you can play with before you decide to buy. It's a little limited compared to the full version, but you can at least play with all of the features to decide if it'll work for you.

As to this tool, It's in a beta 1 development stage. More than a little rough around the edges. Topofusion's tool is not beta. It works and it's easy to use. There are several preset map choices, and the program provides the capability to add more. Though I've been through that and can testify that there's a learning curve to adding more dynamic map servers.

Of course, Topofusion is not the only program out there these days that can create Garmin Custom Maps. The Garmin Oregon Wiki has links to several. Some of them are free.


----------

